# ارجو مساعدتى فى موضوعات عن ميكروكونترول



## روزاما المراغى (4 مايو 2008)

ارجو مساعدتى فى موضوعات سطحية عن الميكروكنتلرول
what is micro control
application of micro controll
components of it


----------



## المهندس يوسف حافظ (12 مايو 2008)

Microcontroller is a small chip that contains inside it a CPU, ROM, RAM,EEPROM, and ALU .these components process microcontroller operation .microcontroller is a chip contains multi-chip inside it as ADC(analogue to digital converter) which deals with sensor ,SPI(serial peripheral interface) which deals with transmit and receive data from or to microcontroller…………………………….​​The topic is too big, so let me complete my final exams and I will cover it ​​


----------



## التواتي (13 مايو 2008)

GREAT Mr YOUSEF HAFED
THANK YOU


----------



## jordan (23 يوليو 2008)

Thanks alot


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (23 يوليو 2008)

*Microcontroller*





 

A *microcontroller* (also *MCU* or *µC*) is a computer-on-a-chip, containing a processor, memory, and input/output functions. It is a microprocessor emphasizing high integration, in contrast to a general-purpose microprocessor (the kind used in a PC). In addition to the usual arithmetic and logic elements of a general purpose microprocessor, the microcontroller integrates additional elements such as read-write memory for data storage, read-only memory for program storage, EEPROM for permanent data storage, peripheral devices, and input/output interfaces. At clock speeds of as little as a few MHz or even lower, microcontrollers often operate at very low speed compared to modern day microprocessors, but this is adequate for typical applications. They consume relatively little power (milliwatts), and will generally have the ability to sleep while waiting for an interesting peripheral event such as a button press to wake them up again to do something. Power consumption while sleeping may be just nanowatts, making them ideal for low power and long lasting battery applications.
Microcontrollers are frequently used in automatically controlled products and devices, such as automobile engine control systems, remote controls, office machines, appliances, power tools, and toys. By reducing the size, cost, and power consumption compared to a design using a separate microprocessor, memory, and input/output devices, microcontrollers make it economical to electronically control many more processes

To Find more about this topic follow this link:0
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microcontroller​


----------



## مهندالمهندس (12 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم هل من الممكن مساعدتي لحل مشكلتي في المايكروكومبيوتر كونترول سنتر الخاص بالشلر .


----------

